# Will 3:91 gears fit in stock diff?



## DeuceDaProdeuca (Jul 15, 2009)

Whining/rubbing noise coming from rear end. It's louder when in gear and I let off the gas. I was told I likely need new gears but should replace the different just in case it's not the problem. My question is, if I order 3:91 gears and the install kit, will it fit in the stock pumpkin? I ask this because I heard stories of people buying some and them not fitting. Could it have been that they bought defective or wrong brand? I plan on getting mine from the difftechnics company (I know we're not supposed to mention websites) in Australia.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes 3.91's are OEM GM gears from what I was told.

I would do further reasearch on the diff. I'm not a diff guy so don't quote me. I thought on decel if it was making noise it had to do with pinion baring? On accel it was the gears.

GTO Performance

GFORCE1320 AXLES STUBS CLUTCHES DSS HENDRIX HALF SHAFTS 8.8


----------



## DeuceDaProdeuca (Jul 15, 2009)

It does it at decelerating, acceleration, and when cruising in gear and cruising in neutral. No, its not tires. Its just much louder when gears are engaged and of the clutch and gas.


----------



## DeuceDaProdeuca (Jul 15, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Yes 3.91's are OEM GM gears from what I was told.
> 
> I would do further reasearch on the diff. I'm not a diff guy so don't quote me. I thought on decel if it was making noise it had to do with pinion baring? On accel it was the gears.
> 
> ...


I do thank you for your response.


----------

